# dopo la lista dei politici gay



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

l'admin ci stilerà quella degli ipocriti...
che mica si può lanciare il sasso e nascondere la zampa eh?
se lo fai qui non la legge nessuno:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2011)

non ci credo


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

almeno la lista della spesa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2011)

Posso solo aggiungere me stesso senza fare la spesa per tutti


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2011)

ma non crediate! c'è sempre qualcuno che spia dal buco della serratura :mexican:


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2011)

vi controllo eh :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2011)

avevo pure i bigodini


----------

